# كتالوجات رائع جدا لوحدة الملف والمروحة fan coil unit بالتفصيل



## ahmedbayoumy (24 يوليو 2009)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
بناءا على طلب الساده الاعضاء تم رفع كتالوجات رائع جدا لوحدة الملف والمروحة fan coil unit بالتفصيل .
وان شاء الله تعجبكم ونسالكم الدعاء 
:63::63::63:
http://ifile.it/2nrb14j
:63::63::63::63:
*​


----------



## mohamed mech (24 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك و ذادك علماً و نفع بك
مجهودك مميز فعلا
تقبل خالص تحياتى


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخ محمد وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## eng.ahmad82 (25 يوليو 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ولكن لو أستطعت تزويدنا بكتالوك عن نظام الـ vrv وشكرأ


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (25 يوليو 2009)

ان شاء الله بحاول وربنا يسهل


----------



## egystorm (25 يوليو 2009)

بارك اللة فيكم يا رجالة


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (25 يوليو 2009)

ودا اكسيل شيت كامل متكامل عن الVRV جميل ورائع من شركة دايكن 
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t145512.html


----------



## amr fathy (31 يوليو 2009)

جزاك اللة كل خير .......


----------



## البشارة (31 يوليو 2009)

مجهود رائع فشكراً لك . وأحب أن أسألك بماذا يختلف faik coilعن المكيف split


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (2 أغسطس 2009)

بارك الله فيك اخ بشارة 
وللاجابه على هذا السؤال هناك موضوع كامل عن الاجهزة بتبحث عنه وستجده ان شاء الله


----------



## زيد القدومي (29 أكتوبر 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووور


----------



## النجفي (5 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## نصير عبد الرزاق (7 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا أخي . وشكرا


----------



## نور محمد علي (7 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكووووووووووووور على هذا المجهود


----------



## حسام محمد محمود (6 مارس 2010)

لااستطيع ان ارى هذه الكتالوكات


----------



## حسام محمد محمود (6 مارس 2010)

كيف الطريقة حتى اراها


----------



## حسام محمد محمود (6 مارس 2010)

موضوع Fan coil موضوع شيق ولكني لا املك اي معلومات دقيقة عن هذا الموضوع واتمنى لو احصل على الكتالوجات او صور او معلومات حتى ولو كانت باللغة الانكليزية


----------



## ارطيش (12 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## pora (12 مارس 2010)

تمام اوى ياهندسه


----------



## محمد أحمد الشريف (12 مارس 2010)

*مشكور يا الغالى *


----------



## سمير شربك (13 مارس 2010)

شكرا استاذ أحمد بيومي 
جداول وشروحات وافية وكاملة


----------



## ahmedbayoumy (13 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## أسامة الحلبي (13 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## aati badri (14 مارس 2010)

تشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## حسان2007 (6 يونيو 2010)

شكرا ياغالي وابعدك الله عن نار جهنم ورحم الله والديك


----------



## خادم محمد (7 يونيو 2010)

ممتاز ياحبيبي


----------



## مهندس عرفان (19 يونيو 2010)

شكرا جزيلا اخي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## scada2008 (21 يونيو 2010)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## أيمن نعمان (14 أكتوبر 2010)

*بارك الله فيك اخ محمد وجزاك الله كل خير*​


----------



## ايمن حسين (25 ديسمبر 2010)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمود عزت احمد (29 ديسمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم


----------



## حسام محمد (29 ديسمبر 2010)

شي حلو كتير 
الله يسلم ايديك


----------



## نـــور على الدرب (21 يناير 2011)

للاسف الرابط لا يعمل .. جزاك ربي كل خير


----------



## اسامة اشرى (21 يناير 2011)

اولا مشكور يا اخى على تعبك معنا واهتمامك لنشر كل هذة المعلومات
ولكن عذرا يا اخى واسمحلى الملف الذى تم ارفاقه تالف
وبرجاء اعاده رافعه مره اخرى ورفع ايضا الملفات الخاصة بوحدات المناوله ايضا
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## thaeribrahem (22 يناير 2011)

*جزاك الله خير​*


----------



## pora (22 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## السيد حامد مصيلحى (22 يناير 2011)

شكرا واتمنى لك التوفيق


----------



## abada cool (15 أبريل 2011)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## اسامه نحله (15 أبريل 2011)

الموقع محجوب فى السعودية .....
بالله عليكم الموضوع مهم اووووووووى ... لو سحمتم ممكن رفع الملف على موقع رفع اخر
وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## مهندس/احمدابراهيم (22 أبريل 2011)

شكرااا جزيلا وفى انتظار الافضل........


----------



## ahmadjet (22 أبريل 2011)

السلام عليكم

الاخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع استميحك عذرا ولكن الموقع لا يعمل

ومن بعد اذنك وافادة للاخوة المهندسين ساضع رابط لنفس الوحدات

Fan Coil Units ولكن من صناعة بترا

http://ifile.it/rk2o96v/DC.pdf

ونسال الله ان ينفعنا وينفع بنا...آمين


----------



## ابوخالد عبده (21 يونيو 2011)

والله مجهود رائع جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Eng.MaHmOuD . SH (21 يونيو 2011)

ahmadjet قال:


> السلام عليكم
> 
> الاخ الكريم صاحب الموضوع استميحك عذرا ولكن الموقع لا يعمل
> 
> ...



شكرا على حسن تعاونك معنا


----------



## ahmadjet (1 يوليو 2011)

العفو..

لا شكر على واجب


ودمتم


----------



## baqi (5 يناير 2014)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## m7mad_7amza (9 يناير 2014)

للاسف الرابط لا يعمل ....


----------

